# Daily food journal



## Barbie1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Breakfast - mini soft pretzel with cheese sauce , one smore cookie

  Lunch - sushi crab roll with soy sauce

  Dinner - Sushi scallop roll with soy sauce

  Drinks - Diet Coke

  Snacks - french onion sunchips


----------



## Barbie1 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'am currently at 123.0 pounds as of today.

  So I'am going to start up the food journals again .I havent been watching what I'am eating lately so I was surprised that number was maintained so well but I guess it worked out well. I 'am cutting back on sugar , fast food , fried foods and trying to make better choices.Or at least try to make better choices overall.

  Breakfast - oatmeal I eat it Dry I hate mushy oatmeal with water in it but I like the taste of oatmeal plain.Mine was apples and cinnamion by quaker.

  Lunch - junior bacon cheeseburger no french fries 

  Snack - Munchies snack mix , a gummy worm , soft pretzel with cheese sauce 

  Dinner -  Green bean casserole by green giant , some rice with mushrooms and peas and carrots chicken flavored and a baked pork  eggroll

  Drinks - Coke diet


----------

